# hi



## Leeann

Hi everyone I am 27 and from Glasgow, I am 16 wks with my second baby and just thought i would say hi!


----------



## Layla

Hi there!

welcome to the forums :)

xxx


----------



## KX

Hiya, welcome to the forum! I am in West lothian, inbetween Edinburgh and Glasgow! :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Leeaan, Welcome! Im from Glasgow too.

Funnill enough my sister in law is called Leanne and shes 27 from Glasgow too (though she now lives in Sheffield)


----------



## HB

*Hiya Leann!
Welcome to BabyandBump!
Getting to be lots of Glasgow girlies!!

Hope you enjoy the site

HayleyB*


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yup, were gonna take over the Warrignton lot!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Leeann

Welcome to BumpAndBaby & big CONGRATS on your bump x

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------

